# Greyhound Racing in Australia - warning - details are UPSETTING



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2015)

A spotlight has been shone on dog races in OZ and it is not a pretty picture.

First it was revealed that live baiting of dogs was happening although the practice is completely illegal



> *Greyhound racing: Piglets, possums and rabbits used as live bait in secret training sessions, Four Corners reveals*
> 
> Four Corners
> By Caro Meldrum-Hanna
> ...



Now a site has been found where greyhound carcasses (the count is 55) have been dumped and left to rot. This is what happens to healthy young dogs that are not fast enough. Thousands are disposed of annually.



> *Man and woman arrested, charged following discovery of 55 dumped greyhound carcasses*
> 
> Thu 2 Apr 2015, 9:32pm
> 
> ...



This industry is appalling in its callous approach to the welfare/suffering of animals. Like bull fighting, I'd be happy to see the end of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)

That's as disgusting as the humans who participate in these things...easy to love animals more than people.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 2, 2015)

The Greyhound dumping goes on in this country as well. Disgusting. I rescued a racing Greyhound about 15 years ago and had her for seven years until she died at 12 of cancer. My Dixie was just the sweetest dog ever. She was my miracle dog. We had just moved and my son`s friend accidentally let her out of the yard. She was gone for nine days-during a heat wave,no less-and then one night my daughter was on her way to the movies and saw her running on the freeway. We flew down there and were able to get her to jump into the car. It was nothing short of a miracle that she survived all those days without being hit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)

You're an angel for rescuing Dixie Mrs.R, so glad that you were able to find her.  We see many rescues that were dumped off at shelters after racing, so cruel to those sweet dogs.


----------

